# best-selling cookbooks of all time



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone know where I can find this list of the *best*-*selling* *cookbooks* *of* *all* *time?*


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nope, but one of the ones has to be Joy of Cooking.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cookbooks for whom? For home cooks or professionals?

I'd have to second Kuan's nomination. I'd have to add a book from which many home cooks (at least in my part of the country) were taught: The Settlement Cookbook.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

YES for home cooks
I think Joy of cooking is one
Mastering the art of French cooking and Entertaining by Marth Stewart
not sure of the rest


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

How 'bout Betty Crocker and Fannie Farmer??? :smiles:


----------

